# An alle begnadten Bastler...Hilfe!



## pema (22. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
es geht um mein Moorbeet.
Ich hasse sie langsam...diese Amseln (o.k.-ich füttere sie). Während der Nestbausaison...und die scheint das ganze Jahr über zu gehen...rupfen diese Schweinebacken  mir ständig Torf, __ Moos und alle darin befindlichen Pflanzen aus dem Beet. Bisher habe ich versucht, wenigstens die empfindlichen Pflanzen mit Gitterdraht zu schützen - sieht mehr als hässlich aus - aber heute haben sie es geschafft, sich seitlich unter den Draht zu quetschen und mir sämtliches noch verbliebene Spagnummoos samt der darin befindlichen verschiedenen Sonnentaupflänzchen zu zerstören. Und das waren meine letzten Sonnentaupflanzen.
(ich möchte gar nicht mehr wissen, wie viel Geld ich schon in Moorbeetpflanzen gesteckt habe. Die wurden nachher alle zu schönem Nestmaterial)

Jetzt muss eine vernünftige Abdeckung her. Holzgestell o.ä., Kaninchendraht und auf einer Seite zu öffnen. Sieht zwar auch Sch... aus, aber ohne einen effektiven Schutz stehen in meinem Moorbeet bald nur noch __ Schlauchpflanzen( ...weil sie die größten Pflanzen sind).

Da mir der Hirnteil, der für räumliches Denken zuständig ist fehlt und ich zwar Tapezieren, Streichen, Lackieren, Verputzen,Teppich verlegen und Lampen anschließen kann - aber noch nie im meinem Leben etwas gebaut habe, brauche ich Hilfe.

Um das Ganze noch etwas zu erschweren: das Beet geht um Eck (so nennt man das bestimmt nicht)

  .
(So sah es mal aus...und wenn es so weiter geht, wird es bald wieder so aussehen.)

Die Höhe der Abdeckung müsste so um die 0,45m sein. Am liebsten wäre mir eine Dachförmige (keine Ahnung, ob sich darunter jemand etwas vorstellen kann)

Wenn jemand 'ne Idee -von mir aus auch etwas ganz anderes - hat: bitte nicht nur beschreiben, sondern zeichnen...ich kann es mir sonst nicht vorstellen.

Petra


----------



## mitch (22. Juni 2016)

Hallo Petra,
 du brauchst Dachlatten, Hasenstalldraht, Nägel/Schrauben
überall in den Ecken (außen) und auf der langen Seite Dachlatten einschlagen so dass noch ca. 50cm herausschauen. oben machst du dann einen umlaufenden Rand mit den Latten
nun kannst du den hasendraht festmachen. für oben drauf würde ich kleinere Drahtbespannte Rahmen machen und einfach nur auflegen.

so in etwa
 

das wäre halt mit "Flachdach"


----------



## Alexius30 (22. Juni 2016)

Zur Vertreibung ( wenn du das willst) kannst du einen Katzenschreck einsetzen. Funktioniert bei meinen Erdbeeren Perfekt. Hab leider ( oder endlich) auch ein Amselnest im Garten. Genau übern Teich. Und meine Erdbeeren schmecken gut...


----------



## Turbo (22. Juni 2016)

Oder du fütterst Nachbars Katze täglich beim Moorbeet.
Dann ist das Amsel Problem schnell gelöst.

duck und weg


Mit groben Holzschnitzeln abdecken hast du schon versucht?
Das Beet ist danach nur noch halb so interessant.
Keine 100% Lösung, aber dafür auch nicht so hässlich


----------



## troll20 (22. Juni 2016)

Turbo schrieb:


> Oder du fütterst Nachbars Katze täglich beim Moorbeet.
> Dann ist das Amsel Problem schnell gelöst.
> 
> duck und weg
> ...


Oder:
Da passt auch ein super Steingarten hin.
Aber die erste Idee ist schon


----------



## pema (22. Juni 2016)

Turbo schrieb:


> Mit groben Holzschnitzeln abdecken hast du schon versucht?


Oh meine Güte....die Sonnentaupflanzen sind ungef. 2cm hoch....dann sind sie verschwunden.


pipsi 1 schrieb:


> Zur Vertreibung ( wenn du das willst) kannst du einen Katzenschreck einsetzen.


Ich weiß, ich bin schizophren. Ich füttere die Vögel und ärgere mich, wenn die mein kleines Beet zerstören - aber so ist es nun mal. Also vertreiben: nein.

Dann lieber Vorschlag Nr. 1....allerdings 'schicker' wäre auch nicht schlecht.
petra


----------



## samorai (22. Juni 2016)

Wie währe es denn mit Wind-Spiele aus Alu Folie, findet sich meist im Küchenbedarf.
Die Rolle in 5 cm breite Streifen schneiden und dann wie eine Locke an irgend etwas befestigen, gespannten Draht oder stärkere Sehne, daran runter hängen lassen.
So deckst Du auch die 2m hohen Pflanzen ab.
Sieht auch nicht so "vergittert" aus.


----------



## Turbo (23. Juni 2016)

pema schrieb:


> Oh meine Güte....die Sonnentaupflanzen sind ungef. 2cm hoch....dann sind sie verschwunden



Steig doch um auf Heidelbeeren..Die lieben das Moorbeet auch und die Amseln können daran rumreissen bis der Schnabel auch schwarz ist.


----------



## SevenUp (23. Juni 2016)

Du kannst aber auch auf das Lattengrundgerüst Vogelschutznetz legen, wie es bei Beerensträuchern verwendet wird, das schaut dann nicht ganz sooo nach Alcatraz aus..;-)


----------



## pema (23. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich glaub, ich versuche erst mal die Alufolienversion...dürfte selbst ich zustande bringen.
Allerdings befürchte ich, dass 'meine' Amseln schon so schmerzfrei sind (die kommen sogar in die Küche gehopst), dass sie so ein bisschen Metall auch nicht weiter interessiert.
Und dann wird der Sonnentauknast gebaut.
petra


----------



## Turbo (23. Juni 2016)

Eine etwas hübschere Variante ist das spannen von Drähten. Suche im Web mal nach Taubenabwehr. Vermutlich klappt das auch bei Amseln
Möglicherweise die hübschere Lösung.


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Juni 2016)

pema schrieb:


> Jetzt muss eine vernünftige Abdeckung her. Holzgestell o.ä., Kaninchendraht und auf einer Seite zu öffnen. Sieht zwar auch Sch... aus, aber ohne einen effektiven Schutz stehen in meinem Moorbeet bald nur noch __ Schlauchpflanzen( ...weil sie die größten Pflanzen sind).


.....und wenn du nicht basteln möchtest dann besorgst du dir so Torfscheite. 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/6-Stuck-Flor...014970?hash=item2a2054313a:g:PPEAAMXQVT9TD179
und verteilst die auf dem Moor bzw legst die rund um die zu schützenden Pflanzen.


----------

